# I'm 25 and want to adopt (UK)



## Photographer

Hi All

I am 25 years old, living in Scotland. Married 2 years and expecting a baby in June. Am, of course, thrilled to be expecting, however my heart for adoption has been with me my whole life- I've thought about adoption so much more than having own kids as it is so very close to my heart for various reasons. 

I am just wondering if folks have experience or knowledge of adopting while young or while raising young children. I'm worried we'll be turned down if they think we're too young. 

Have also considered adopting abroad as I used to work in foster homes in China but it is so very expensive. 

Would love to hear about experiences of people adopting while young, or adopting from abroad in particular. 

Love to you all 
x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck :) sorry i can't be any help, Just recently My and my Oh started talking about international adoption in the future, From China, i have found there is little to no information widely available to british people on the internet, plenty for Americans as i understand this is quite a "popular" concept for them. I did come across some information that stated you have to be over 30 to adopt from china and have assets equal to 80k in dollars, not sure what that is in pounds, i would think around 50k and as you use a local agency the process is still quite drawn up, taking about 60 months to apply x


----------



## 007bond

hi there
we are starting adoption next month. from my knowledge you will not be allowed to adopt in UK if you have a young baby, they will need to be older. but am sure you will have your hands full anyway lol. Im confused as to why your thinking about adoption whilst pregnant though?
speaking from a couple who can not have children.


----------



## Photographer

007bond said:


> hi there
> we are starting adoption next month. from my knowledge you will not be allowed to adopt in UK if you have a young baby, they will need to be older. but am sure you will have your hands full anyway lol. Im confused as to why your thinking about adoption whilst pregnant though?
> speaking from a couple who can not have children.


Hi there

Well, to explain more, I have actually always had a passion for adoption- even if i hadn't got married, i was going to adopt. There are adoptees for several generations in my family, i was fostered for a time and also, I've spent the best part of the last 8 years working with orphans, adoption-processes etc in the UK and also around Asia. There are so many children in this world without parents that I would have been willing to not have any biologicial children and solely adopt by choice. i just hate the idea of so many young people growing up in institutions and, apart from personal family adoption, would love to keep working with charities etc on this problem. 

However, what we found is that there is little need for white adoptive parents anywhere near us, plus a long waiting list and also, according to the social worker, they'd favour older couple in the 30-40 range. Also, most inter-country adoptions cost a fortune and you must be at least 30 for what I know to be some of the more reliable countries. So, we decided to try for our own baby for now and wait the 5 years or so to become more suitable for adoption and to save as much as possible to support more children. 

At the moment, I'd just love to be as prepared as possible and to hear other's experiences because it means so very much to me to be able to adopt one day.


----------



## Photographer

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Good luck :) sorry i can't be any help, Just recently My and my Oh started talking about international adoption in the future, From China, i have found there is little to no information widely available to british people on the internet, plenty for Americans as i understand this is quite a "popular" concept for them. I did come across some information that stated you have to be over 30 to adopt from china and have assets equal to 80k in dollars, not sure what that is in pounds, i would think around 50k and as you use a local agency the process is still quite drawn up, taking about 60 months to apply x

hi Rhi Rhi

Actually i know a lot of inside info about China as i worked for a big fostering and adoption org in North China and still support their stuff from the UK. As far as I know, the only UK based international adoption agency is ICA
https://www.icacentre.org.uk/

Practically speaking, i would say China is one of the most reliable adoption countries. The only hiccups are things like getting orphanage managers to do their paperwork- everything is moved along by 'friendships' though out there so as long as you have a great representative in China, they can get things done. But yeah, it is rather expensive! Have you been to China before btw? If i can ever help with info or language/culture stuff, please do get in touch, would be glad to help how I can. I do have a British friend running a home in China for sick children who also knows a lot.

Good luck in your endeavours 

xx


----------



## sophxx

Just wanted to say good luck. If love to adopt we have one little boy and would like lore children but I'd love them to be adopted. Were a mixed raced couple which they seem to be short of in our area but we sadly have other thing against us. We have also thought about adopting from abroad maybe Pakistan. X


----------



## CurlySue

Im at the final stages of adoptive approval right now with a panel set for March 5th. You say you are currently pregnant and want to adopt, which is a great thing, but adoption agencies require there to be at least two years difference between any child you adopt and your youngest birth child. They'd expect you to wait until your child is at least two years old before you even begin the adoption process, in all likelihood. Bearing in mind there are VERY few babies available for adoption, once approved you might wait a long time for a match. 

You have to be at least 21 to adopt. The only thing standing in your way right now is the fact that you are pregnant for the above reasons. 

There's nothing stopping you in a few years time, though.


----------

